# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Male giving birth, Dreams?

## Josh Justin

Hi there. I am new to this forum but came on because I had a very odd dream last night which I was hoping someone might be able to decipher. I had a dream that I had a baby inside my stomach, which I take it is not a very regular dream, as I am a young man! It was a very powerful dream. In the dream, I could feel the pain in my rounded stomach, as the baby kicked inside. The pain was very real though, and I could have sworn I was also feeling it in real life. There were a couple of family member in the dream also. I can't pin point exactly which of my family members they were, I think there were only 2 of them though{maybe my sister and my mother} and they were, at one stage, commenting on the baby in my stomach as we all observed the stretching of my stomach as the baby kicked around. I know birth dream for women are meant to meen 'new beggining and life,' but is it the same for men?
I would be really greatful if someone could give me insight into this dream.

----------


## Absolute

Huh... that is interesting. But if the baby didn't pop out of you perhaps it is a symbolism that something is preventing happiness/new beginning to enter your life?

----------


## Marvo

Yea, that sounds like a dream. Now forget about it, and continue your life.

----------


## Ronstek

An uncommon dream? I dont know about that. I have had similar a couple of time.  Maybe we are both weird. ::roll::   At least the baby didn't pop out as in "Alien". ::shock:: 
As for interpretation, maybe the dream was a result of your subconscious thinking about what it would be like to be pregnant and the feelings that you would  have with a baby kicking and moving around inside.  Your dream may have simply been a reflection of your inner thoughts.  Is there anyone close to you that is pregnant?

Regards

----------


## Pride

i wouldnt worry about it, just sounds like you had a nightmare

----------


## bro

Wow...well perhaps you have thoughts of nurturing something, or yearning for a new beggining, or to help something grow? Only you can determine what's going on in your life and to relate it to what you dream of...though it should not be that hard to do once you look into yourself. Most likely it was just a dream with no meaning, as Marvo put it very bluntly...but it may have a meaning and I'm sure if you think deeply enough you'll be able to find it. 

I once had a dream that I was giving birth, but being male, I was absolutely horrified that the little human was to emerge from my ever so sensitive area...out of the wrong organ...That had no meaning I'm sure, but I have had dreams with obvious meanings for example where I met perfect girls...sweet, caring, mature and adoring...when in reality I had none of that, now you tell me what that meant. 

That's an exapmple of an obvious one, but if you can't make a connection after some intent thinking, it likely has no meaning.

----------

